# Spanien



## leif88 (6. März 2010)

hallo,
ich fahre im herbst nach malaga und dort wollte ich angeln und ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand einen anbieter fürs hochseeangeln dort kenn oder wo man von land gut angeln kann
danke schon mal

gruß lei88


----------



## Bassattack (6. März 2010)

*AW: Spanien*

Hallo ,wo genau fahrst du hin ,nach malaga?
Gruss Bassattack #h


----------



## Bassattack (6. März 2010)

*AW: Spanien*

Falls du auf den Meer ausfahrten machen willst kenn ich so einige kollegen ,Spanier machen schon seit 5 Jahren billige ausfahrten ,sehr gute betreung
Kannst du wenn du in Malaga bist anrufen sprechen teills ,oder besser gesagt etwas Deutsch nicht viel reicht aber zur verstendigung:g
Handy:629 260 223
Paseo de las Estrellas,Ataque 382, PUERTO MARINO(Benalmadena)Malaga

Von der Küste vom Ufer kannst du auch reichlich fischen ,Bluefische,Palometas,Wolfsbarsche ,Doradas,Mabres,Sezungen u.s.w.#6
Falls du lust hast im Inenland etwas  unterwegs angeln willst gibt es tolle Stauseen ,meiner sicht die besten Schwarzbarsch stauseen Weltweit|rolleyesUnmengen von grossen schwarzbarschen und Grosse Hechte beherbergen die Stauseen rund um Malaga,und wie gesagt die weltbesten schwarzbarsch angler von USA und internacinal treffen sich an diesen gewesser um zu erfolgreich zu fischen.

Gruss Bassattack.:vik:


----------



## Jose (6. März 2010)

*AW: Spanien*

dein trööt wäre evtl. besser aufgehoben in
*Angeln  in Europa* 
da zu suchen bringt vielleicht auch was.

und: @bassattack: allein die adresse "_Paseo de las Estrellas_",
die verheißung an sich
!que te des una buena vida!


----------



## Bassattack (6. März 2010)

*AW: Spanien*

|rolleyes " Jose a mi personalmente me gusta el paseo de las estrellas,y claro en Málaga si te puedes dar una buena vida ,|supergriclaro si tienes bastante dinero ,que Málaga es un sitio Precioso y un sitio donde necesitas bastante dinero amigo.#6Que supongo ,que tambien eres Español?

Mfg Bassatack


----------



## Jose (7. März 2010)

*AW: Spanien*



Bassattack schrieb:


> |rolleyes " Jose a mi personalmente me gusta el paseo de las estrellas,y claro en Málaga si te puedes dar una buena vida ,|supergriclaro si tienes bastante dinero ,que Málaga es un sitio Precioso y un sitio donde necesitas bastante dinero amigo.#6Que supongo ,que tambien eres Español?
> 
> Mfg Bassatack



nao, senhor, uma vez estive portugues, na vida real sou alemão.
que pena |gr:!

y mas: a mi me gustan los espanoles tambien!


----------



## Bassattack (7. März 2010)

*AW: Spanien*

@Jose,ajso ich dachte du wärst auch Spanier|supergri ,weill "Jose" hört sich sehr verdechtig spanisch an ,und dann noch der text ins Spanisch .Ja Portugal wahr ich auch schon sehr schön in Portugal ,da wahr ich 2 mal am Rio Tajo unterwegs.
Mfg Bassattack.|rolleyes


----------



## stevostedion (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spanien*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin neu hier, heisse Steff und bin begeisterter  Spinnangler aus Zürich. Ich angle aber nicht nur auf dem Zürichsee,  sondern überall auf Reisen. 
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach guten  Angelinfos für das Revier um El Chorro, insbesondere für Blackbass. Ich  bin mit der Familie im Mai in diesem traumhaften Gebiet - zum Klettern  und Angeln. 
Wo finde ich einen Angelguide, der die Gewässer gut  kennt? Darf man mit dem eigenen Boot auf die Seen? Auch motorisiert? Wo  gibt es gute Einwasserungsstellen, wo einen Stellplatz fürs Wohnmobil in  Wassernähe? 
Ganz herzlichen Dank für weitere Infos. Petrigruss aus Zürich.


----------

